# The Walking Dead S04E11 - Claimed



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Loved the dramatic tension in the house with Rick hiding from the intruders.

Michonne is very pretty when she smiles ... glad she is still there.

Glenn is a self-centered a-hole for stubbornly jeopardizing four people so he can continue his quest for Maggie.

I'm not crazy about that scientist fella'. He'd better be worth it.

And the butt on Rosita the new girl ... wow! <boing!>

I can see Abraham Ford is going to be a big player. A man on a mission.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

What a snoozer of an episode. Blah.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Hank, we must've watched different shows. Or started drinking hours apart from each other.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

There are just too many sub plots, it's too disjointed. I count at least four major plot lines (groups), maybe 5? And they only let one or two play out per episode? Boring. And even more people making stupid decisions like Glenn and the scientist with the full auto gun taking out their only transport. All roads lead to sanctuary ... And they'll all be reunited ("because it feels so good"). BOOORRRRING. 

But yeah, that new girl is a looker.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

getreal said:


> Loved the dramatic tension in the house with Rick hiding from the intruders.
> 
> ....
> 
> Glenn is a self-centered a-hole for stubbornly jeopardizing four people so he can continue his quest for Maggie.


I was extremely bored with Rick hiding in the house. Typical horror / sitcom BS.

Glenn is fine. He is looking for his wife. As he should be. The selfish, stubborn person is the scientist, and perhaps the soldier. If this mythical mission is so important, and they need Glenn so badly, then they should tell him exactly why and let him decide. Not try to bully him or demoralize him into abandoning his wife.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

getreal said:


> And the butt on Rosita the new girl ... wow! <boing!>


[media]http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_-OpzhtqyVf4/S_GZOyh2AkI/AAAAAAAAHIE/1UNZEeWDr_4/s1600/christian+serratos+maxim+june+2010+-+1.jpg[/media]

Me likes


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's Christian Serratos' PETA photo (probably NSFW):

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_aRE25RtcV...fbUGXa9ivk/s1600-h/vampire+girl+christian.jpg


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I hated the stuff with Rick in the house. Why would he move from under the bed? He should have been content to stay under that bed for days if he needed to, just to wait until those people left. He had no way to know if the floor would creak when he moved, or if the guy on the bed was a light sleeper. 

And then when he went in the bathroom and clearly wasn't very quiet while closing the door, when there was someone else right outside, that was just ridiculous. But then he gets in a big fight in the bathroom, slamming into walls, knocking stuff off the counter, etc., and yet the others in the house don't hear anything? Maybe they were all deaf.

As Hank said, I'll be glad when the group is reunited. These disjointed stories seem kind of lame, since we know they're all going to eventually find each other.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> I hated the stuff with Rick in the house. Why would he move from under the bed? He should have been content to stay under that bed for days if he needed to, just to wait until those people left.


Well, he had to worry what would happen when Michonne and his son came back, so I can understand him wanting to get out to head them off. But all the silly situations he got into seemed like a cross between an episode of Three's Company and a bad horror movie. Trite and boring.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

It was a decent episode. I always enjoy the Carl and Michonne dynamic. Rick was seen so he had to get out before the guy that passed out wakes up and exposes him. Besides that, he had to protect Carl and Michonne from the crazies. 

Glen bugged me a bit but his motive to leave made sense. It is the "scientist" that irritated me the most. He shoots up the truck instead of firing in the air or honking the horn to get the attention if the rest. He then has the nerve to say, "I'm smarter than you." Don't think so.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

While nice to look at I don't think it is very safe to be wearing short shorts in the Zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I hated the stuff with Rick in the house. Why would he move from under the bed? He should have been content to stay under that bed for days if he needed to, just to wait until those people left. He had no way to know if the floor would creak when he moved, or if the guy on the bed was a light sleeper.


Except then he would have been within reach when the dead guy turned (which obviously happened soon after he left the house, given the gunfire). So I have no problem with him trying to leave.


DevdogAZ said:


> And then when he went in the bathroom and clearly wasn't very quiet while closing the door, when there was someone else right outside, that was just ridiculous. But then he gets in a big fight in the bathroom, slamming into walls, knocking stuff off the counter, etc., and yet the others in the house don't hear anything? Maybe they were all deaf.


Yeah, that was all pretty dumb. I wonder if it's another example of the people writing the show and the people who film it being (almost literally) on different pages...


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I hated the stuff with Rick in the house. Why would he move from under the bed?


Because he knew Michonne and Carl would be returning.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm not ready to say TWD has jumped the shark, but in this episode they put the boat in the water, started the engine and are waxing the skis!

A.) The fight over the bed was soo totally contrived. And who in their right mind would choke a man until he's passed out or dead and then lie down a few feet away and go to sleep?

1.) If he's passed out he's going to kill you when he comes to.

2.) If he's dead he's going to kill you when he turns.

3.) ????

4.) Profit!


B.) They couldn't have made more noise during the bathroom fight scene if they'd put a marching band in there with them. That we're to believe that no one heard that fight is insulting at best.


C.) You're on a mission to save the entire world, your team consists of one doughy scientist, with a really bad mullet and a scorching case of Asperger's syndrome and a hot chick in Daisy Dukes and you think the best way to get others to join you is by withholding information and physical coercion? 

"Hey Buddy! You're going to have to sleep sometime!"


--------


Fire the director and all the writers, it's not too late to get the boat out of the water!


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

BlueMerle said:


> and a hot chick in Daisy Dukes


I got no problem with that one.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Except then he would have been within reach when the dead guy turned (which obviously happened soon after he left the house, given the gunfire). So I have no problem with him trying to leave.
> 
> Yeah, that was all pretty dumb. I wonder if it's another example of the people writing the show and the people who film it being (almost literally) on different pages...


I believe the guy that got choked out was still alive (it seemed obvious he was still breathing), but the guy did see him, so he couldn't stay there until the guy came to.

Aside from all the noise in the bathroom fight, I thought once he had killed him, "Put the scissors in his head!". Then he actually left him that way and left the door open a bit so he could get out once he turned.

I always watch with the closed captions on (mostly because I am amazed at the amount of background 'conversation' that goes on that I don't even hear when I go back and watch again), and when Jeff Kober was eating on the porch and all heck broke loose in the house, the cations said "Stop her!" and once the shooting started, "Kill her! Kill her!" I wasn't sure if the 'her' was a walker inside the house that we didn't yet know about (which seems quite far fetched given how long Rick, Carl and Michonne had been in the house) or a walker outside the house (which also doesn't seem quite right because of how panicked they all were) or if it was bathroom guy and the 'her' was an incorrect caption?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JLucPicard said:


> I believe the guy that got choked out was still alive (it seemed obvious he was still breathing), but the guy did see him, so he couldn't stay there until the guy came to.


Well, his eyes were still open...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

That mullet was da' bomb!

The stuff with Rick made me go Hunh? 

Carl and Michonne have a great chemistry and should just go off on their own together.

The pink room.

That was creepy.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

betts4 said:


> The pink room.
> 
> That was creepy.


Creepiest thing so far in the entire series.
Too much sadness


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I don't have a problem with how Glen is acting. He is looking for his wife. Any of us would be acting emotionally in his shoes.



DevdogAZ said:


> And then when he went in the bathroom and clearly wasn't very quiet while closing the door, when there was someone else right outside, that was just ridiculous. But then he gets in a big fight in the bathroom, slamming into walls, knocking stuff off the counter, etc., and yet the others in the house don't hear anything? Maybe they were all deaf.


No one came when the two guys were fighting over the bed. Maybe those guys tussle a lot, so no one cared that there was a tussle in the bathroom.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, his eyes were still open...


His eyes closed and they showed him obviously breathing after that.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Except then he would have been within reach when the dead guy turned (which obviously happened soon after he left the house, given the gunfire). So I have no problem with him trying to leave.


The guy on the floor was just knocked out, I think they even made a point to show him snoring.

I thought the guy that turned was the guy that Rick killed in the bathroom, and the timing of the turn/distraction was a little TOO perfect.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

BlueMerle said:


> A.) The fight over the bed was soo totally contrived. And who in their right mind would choke a man until he's passed out or dead and then lie down a few feet away and go to sleep?


The same kind of guy who calls "First when the woman comes back"


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, his eyes were still open...


I don't have my recording to check, this is not how I remember that.


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

Did anyone else think Rosita looked like Lara Croft from the Tomb Raider ? 

Who was the actor on the porch ? I've seen him in other stuff. I wonder if we will see more of him and his group ?


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

> Who was the actor on the porch ? I've seen him in other stuff. I wonder if we will see more of him and his group ?


The actor on the porch was Jeff Kober who plays Hale on Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tonestert said:


> Who was the actor on the porch ? I've seen him in other stuff. I wonder if we will see more of him and his group ?





tonestert said:


> The actor on the porch was Jeff Kober who plays Hale on Sons of Anarchy.


Yeah, and he's a high-enough profile guy that I doubt they hired him just for that scene.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, and he's a high-enough profile guy that I doubt they hired him just for that scene.


See, that's what I mean. Not only do we have the prison group all split up, now we have two NEW groups (the army guy et al, and the nasties in the house). Maybe they'll both be short lived plots, but seriously, there is so much more they could do with the existing cast without spreading the plots so thin there's no more plot, just "situation" drama.

"I am Legend" spoiler:


Spoiler



Didn't "I am Legend" also end with everyone (non-zombie) meeting up at a walled "Sanctuary" type place? Couldn't TWD writers do better than just copy that story line? Guess not.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Hank said:


> "I am Legend" spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Who said they are ending the show at a walled Sanctuary??
And isn't that basically a part of EVERY zombie movie? 28 days later? Seems pretty standard and fine with me, and who knows what it will be like when they where they are going soon.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, his eyes were still open...





zordude said:


> I don't have my recording to check, this is not how I remember that.


I'm 99.9% certain that his eyes were closed, because it stood out to me since I thought the guy was dead, but I was confused at how he just shut his eyes all of the sudden and I was thinking to myself that people don't always die with their eyes closed.

It did not really cross my mind that he was just knocked out until I read it in this thread. I kept wondering why he didn't turn...guess that was the reason.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I didn't mean to imply they're ending the show there.. it's just an extremely similar and familiar plot device.... just seems lazy to me.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Hank said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to imply they're ending the show there.. it's just an extremely similar and familiar plot device.... just seems lazy to me.


Un-spoilering.

I'll just say that it's the heart of every zombie movie/story to have different "Sanctuary" places. Like Woodbury for example.

So 0 problem if they are heading towards what they THINK is another one.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I agree the one guy was just knocked out and it was the bathroom guy who turned...which is why Rick made sure and opened the bathroom door so he could get out.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

Hank said:


> There are just too many sub plots, it's too disjointed. I count at least four major plot lines (groups), maybe 5? And they only let one or two play out per episode? Boring. And even more people making stupid decisions like Glenn and the scientist with the full auto gun taking out their only transport. All roads lead to sanctuary ... And they'll all be reunited ("because it feels so good"). BOOORRRRING.
> 
> But yeah, that new girl is a looker.


Thats my biggest problem with this show, the complete lack of common sense in the decision making of the characters.

That being said, I thought this was an excellent episode with the tension in the house with Rick hiding under the bed. More of this and less of the brooding episodes would be welcomed.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> Creepiest thing so far in the entire series.
> Too much sadness


That scene really choked me up-- in particular because the kid's name on the wall (Mae Mae) was the nickname we call our daughter and the letters were EXACTLY the same ones we have on her wall. Creepy indeed.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

brianric said:


> I got no problem with that one.


To be clear, that's not what I took issue with.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

zordude said:


> The same kind of guy who calls "First when the woman comes back"


True, they fit that mold. Still, I can't imagine they'd still be alive this long after the ZA if that behavior persisted. At the very least they'd just go ahead and put an ice pick in his ear once he hit the ground.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> Un-spoilering.
> 
> I'll just say that it's the heart of every zombie movie/story to have different "Sanctuary" places. Like Woodbury for example.
> 
> So 0 problem if they are heading towards what they THINK is another one.


As long as it's not Woodbury II. Mild comics spoiler:


Spoiler



One nice thing about the comics series is that over its 120 and counting issues, they have stumbled across a number of survivor communities, and each has had its own strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

_"I think I'll hide under the bed because......NO ONE EVER LOOKS THERE"_ -- Really?! You're searching a house and you don't think to look under a bed? Geez....

Other than that I liked this ep...definitely the reveal that, apparently, someone knows how to "fix" the ZA....


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> "I think I'll hide under the bed because......NO ONE EVER LOOKS THERE" -- Really?!


Well if you are looking for zombies to clear a room, I wouldn't look under the bed most likely But every closet and behind every door, yup!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> Well if you are looking for zombies to clear a room, I wouldn't look under the bed most likely But every closet and behind every door, yup!


But they clearly stated they knew some girl/woman had been there because of the shirt they found. They obviously knew other survivors had been/were there...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Also, under the bed is an obvious place to look if you are scavenging.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I have to admit, and as much as I truly love this show, I was kind of bored during parts. I rode through on FF1 for a lot of the Rick hiding stuff and other parts. 

I did have to go back and watch some parts again, after watching TD, because somehow I missed that Mullet Boy destroyed the vehicle. Initially I was confused as to why they decided to follow Glenn. 

My least favorite parts were when the guys came into the Rick/Carl/Michonne house. I thought that would never end. I agree it was contrived and didn't add anything to the episode. He ended up catching Carl & Michonne as they approached and everybody lived happily ever after - for now. So, what was the point? It kind of felt like the boring weeks of trying to find Sophia, to me. I guess just being on the move again was the only point I can come up with.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

well it is obvious they do NOT have a bug out location. I can't believe they had a plan (the bus and it being stocked) but didn't have a set location to meet up at if they ever got seperated. d...u....m...b.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

sharkster said:


> I have to admit, and as much as I truly love this show, I was kind of bored during parts. I rode through on FF1 for a lot of the Rick hiding stuff and other parts.
> 
> I did have to go back and watch some parts again, after watching TD, because somehow I missed that Mullet Boy destroyed the vehicle. Initially I was confused as to why they decided to follow Glenn.
> 
> My least favorite parts were when the guys came into the Rick/Carl/Michonne house. I thought that would never end. I agree it was contrived and didn't add anything to the episode. He ended up catching Carl & Michonne as they approached and everybody lived happily ever after - for now. So, what was the point? It kind of felt like the boring weeks of trying to find Sophia, to me. I guess just being on the move again was the only point I can come up with.


The point was to get Rick/Carl/Michonne on the move again, otherwise they would have just stayed at that house


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

Hank said:


> See, that's what I mean. Not only do we have the prison group all split up, now we have two NEW groups (the army guy et al, and the nasties in the house). Maybe they'll both be short lived plots, but seriously, there is so much more they could do with the existing cast without spreading the plots so thin there's no more plot, just "situation" drama.
> 
> "I am Legend" spoiler:
> 
> ...


Just for clarification those were vampires in "I am Legend" and not zombies.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

GameGuru said:


> Just for clarification those were vampires in "I am Legend" and not zombies.


For further clarification the spoiler only happened in the movie, not in the original story. (though I have no objection to it.)


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I will never understand people who claim to love the show, but FFWD through sections, then wonder how they missed critical bits of story. ??


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

pmyers said:


> well it is obvious they do NOT have a bug out location. I can't believe they had a plan (the bus and it being stocked) but didn't have a set location to meet up at if they ever got seperated. d...u....m...b.


This this this.

And how many miles can you travel in 3 hours?

Not sure of course how fast they were going, it was country roads and such, so I can't imagine too fast, but still, it seems like a long travel back.

The mullet guy reminded me of the Gov's assistant and a little bit of Forrest Gump.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

btw...have we seen a baby walker yet? I thought for sure we were going to get one last night!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

MikeMar said:


> Well if you are looking for zombies to clear a room, I wouldn't look under the bed most likely But every closet and behind every door, yup!


I would look under the bed, but not for walkers. I'd be looking for things I could use just like Michonne and Carl are doing in the other houses.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Beryl said:


> It is the "scientist" that irritated me the most. He shoots up the truck instead of firing in the air or honking the horn to get the attention if the rest. He then has the nerve to say, "I'm smarter than you." Don't think so.


He didn't shoot up the truck on purpose. He clearly had never handled a gun before, especially not a fully automatic one, and it just got away from him as he pulled the trigger.

The thing that bugged me about that scene is why would the Cornfield Walkers come out of the field and start heading toward the one scientist standing by the truck, when there were four people standing on the road in the other direction, and Glenn and Ford were fighting and making noise?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> _"I think I'll hide under the bed because......NO ONE EVER LOOKS THERE"_ -- Really?! You're searching a house and you don't think to look under a bed? Geez....


What were Rick's other options?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> ...The thing that bugged me about that scene is why would the Cornfield Walkers come out of the field and start heading toward the one scientist standing by the truck, when there were four people standing on the road in the other direction, and Glenn and Ford were fighting and making noise?


Not to mention that he was the only one actually being quite. The others were all in a scuffle.

Just chalk it up to the mystery appearing walker in a field, problem 

I have to agree that I didn't really care for the Doctor's introduction. I do like the new Ginger guy, though and of course the new girl!


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

pmyers said:


> btw...have we seen a baby walker yet? I thought for sure we were going to get one last night!


I don't think so, at least I don't recall ever seeing one. I hope we never do. The little girl in ep. 1 was more than enough to drive the point home... for me anyways.

Though it wouldn't surprise me if the did show one just for the shock/ewww/creepy factor. Especially if the ratings begin to wane.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> He didn't shoot up the truck on purpose. He clearly had never handled a gun before, especially not a fully automatic one, and it just got away from him as he pulled the trigger.


The biggest problem I had with that scene is the fact that a fully automatic weapon doesn't travel side to side when it gets away from you. It will climb on you, thus sending your rounds high.



DevdogAZ said:


> The thing that bugged me about that scene is why would the Cornfield Walkers come out of the field and start heading toward the one scientist standing by the truck, when there were four people standing on the road in the other direction, and Glenn and Ford were fighting and making noise?


Just more wax on the skis.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

scandia101 said:


> What were Rick's other options?


Quickly out the window. Not a great option, but better than hiding under the bed, a place scavengers are sure to look.

Speaking of which, is Rick dumber than a box of rocks? When he was trying to open the windows, he did not appear to look at or fiddle with the latch on the windows. He just tried to pull them open.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

pmyers said:


> Not to mention that he was the only one actually being quite. The others were all in a scuffle.


Actually, he did mention that. In the part you quoted.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I hated the stuff with Rick in the house. Why would he move from under the bed? He should have been content to stay under that bed for days if he needed to, just to wait until those people left. He had no way to know if the floor would creak when he moved, or if the guy on the bed was a light sleeper.


Well, he had 2 problems: 1) Michonne and Carl would be coming back sooner or later, and 2) the dude who had been kicked off the bed and lost the fight had seen Rick, and he was just unconscious, not dead, so Rick needed to be gone before he came to. So Rick didn't have much of a choice - he had to get out of there first chance he could.



DevdogAZ said:


> And then when he went in the bathroom and clearly wasn't very quiet while closing the door, when there was someone else right outside, that was just ridiculous. But then he gets in a big fight in the bathroom, slamming into walls, knocking stuff off the counter, etc., and yet the others in the house don't hear anything? Maybe they were all deaf.


Yeah, that part was ridiculous.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Hank said:


> See, that's what I mean. Not only do we have the prison group all split up, now we have two NEW groups (the army guy et al, and the nasties in the house). Maybe they'll both be short lived plots, but seriously, there is so much more they could do with the existing cast without spreading the plots so thin there's no more plot, just "situation" drama.
> 
> "I am Legend" spoiler:
> 
> ...


Remember that they have source material that they are following (though not precisely) and that source material was around well before The "I Am Legend" movie came out.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> But they clearly stated they knew some girl/woman had been there because of the shirt they found. They obviously knew other survivors had been/were there...


But they didn't say that until *after* the guy had napped on the bed for a bit, and the group (or at least part of them) were on their way out of the house (which was the one guy came back up to grab his gun). So I'm sure in that dude's mind the room had been cleared already.


----------



## voripteth (Apr 9, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> The thing that bugged me about that scene is why would the Cornfield Walkers come out of the field and start heading toward the one scientist standing by the truck, when there were four people standing on the road in the other direction, and Glenn and Ford were fighting and making noise?


Clearly the zombies could smell his superior brain.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> The thing that bugged me about that scene is why would the Cornfield Walkers come out of the field and start heading toward the one scientist standing by the truck, when there were four people standing on the road in the other direction, and Glenn and Ford were fighting and making noise?


I guess because when they came out of the cornfield, they came out ahead of the truck, and mullet boy was the first human they saw? It's plausible.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

sharkster said:


> My least favorite parts were when the guys came into the Rick/Carl/Michonne house. I thought that would never end. I agree it was contrived and didn't add anything to the episode. He ended up catching Carl & Michonne as they approached and everybody lived happily ever after - for now. *So, what was the point?*


For a second I was halfway expecting one of them to be Merle, but then I remembered that couldn't be. 

But the point I'm making is that I did keep looking for a point to all that, and like you I never really found one.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Remember that they have source material that they are following (though not precisely) and that source material was around well before The "I Am Legend" movie came out.


Except "I am Legend" is based on a book of the same name from 1954, and had two other films made based on the original book: The Last Man on Earth (1964) and The Omega Man (1971).

The novel was also the inspiration behind the 1968 film Night of the Living Dead.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_Legend_(novel)


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

BTW, did we all note that the zombies were attracted by the movement of that deflated mylar balloon that was flapping around in the wind on top of that stop sign? Guess that answered the question of if they are or are not attracted by movement.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

voripteth said:


> Clearly the zombies could smell his superior brain.


LOL! :up:


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Hank said:


> Except "I am Legend" is based on a book of the same name from 1954, and had two other films made based on the original book: The Last Man on Earth (1964) and The Omega Man (1971).
> 
> The novel was also the inspiration behind the 1968 film Night of the Living Dead.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_Legend_(novel)


Right, but the book (which I have read several times) doesn't have the Sanctuary ending that the movie does. In fact, the movie is so completely different from the book that they really shouldn't even share the same name, since that's about all they have in common.

So that doesn't support your "point" at all.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Right, but the book (which I have read several times) doesn't have the Sanctuary ending that the movie does. In fact, the movie is so completely different from the book that they really shouldn't even share the same name, since that's about all they have in common.
> 
> So that doesn't support your "point" at all.


Frankly, the entire "sanctuary" thing reminded me of the sanctuary in Logan's Run, which mirrors TWD "sanctuary" plot pretty well (so far). A bunch of runners all out to find this mythical place of salvation.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Hank said:


> Frankly, the entire "sanctuary" thing reminded me of the sanctuary in Logan's Run, which mirrors TWD "sanctuary" plot pretty well (so far). A bunch of runners all out to find this mythical place of salvation.


It is a hackneyed trope, but it's not unreasonable or unrealistic imo. There are bound to be places like that during a ZA.

I'm more worried about the 'lazy' writing in this episode. Hopefully it's just temporary and nothing more than filler to get them all to this sanctuary.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Right. It's not exactly a new idea, but it's such an obvious one for what people would actually try to do in such a scenario that it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

getreal said:


> I will never understand people who claim to love the show, but FFWD through sections, then wonder how they missed critical bits of story. ??


In my case, it was the first time I ever FFWD through any of this show. But some of the stuff in this episode was just boring. I realized that I missed one bit and went back to catch it. Other than that, all I missed (not) was the long, boring bit with the guys infiltrating the house. Didn't even miss anything there, since I just did FF1. It was long enough watching it that way, I have to say.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> btw...have we seen a baby walker yet? I thought for sure we were going to get one last night!


As I mentioned in the previous WD thread -- there is no such thing as a baby walker....only a toddler walker....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> What were Rick's other options?


That's not my point -- my point is the ridiculous plot line of someone hiding under a bed and not being discovered. That would be among the first places I would look for a non-walker if I was searching a house....totally "unrealistic" (and I understand we're talking about a ZA here)


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

OK so some goober with a mullet knows what started this all which supposedly gives him the key to solving his whole thing. But it is classified information. Why would a solution to this problem be classified? Wouldn't you want to tell as many people as possible? 

Well since he is the only one who knows, we can pretty much figure out what is going to happen to him relatively soon.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Jstkiddn said:


> BTW, did we all note that the zombies were attracted by the movement of that deflated mylar balloon that was flapping around in the wind on top of that stop sign? Guess that answered the question of if they are or are not attracted by movement.


Yeah...interesting that they have pointed that out in 2 back to back episodes. Boy...that would sure making setting up a safety zone or perimeter a lot easier. All you'd need is some sort of speaker/noise to lure them somewhere else.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DeDondeEs said:


> OK so some goober with a mullet knows what started this all which supposedly gives him the key to solving his whole thing. But it is classified information. Why would a solution to this problem be classified? Wouldn't you want to tell as many people as possible?
> 
> Well since he is the only one who knows, we can pretty much figure out what is going to happen to him relatively soon.


Yeah....classified to who? Also...just because you know what started/caused something doesn't mean you would know how to fix it. If he is the only one in that group that knows the "secret" then that is just DUMB.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Other than that I liked this ep...definitely the reveal that, apparently, someone knows how to "fix" the ZA....


You mean the reveal that someone THINKS they know...


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

BlueMerle said:


> The biggest problem I had with that scene is the fact that a fully automatic weapon doesn't travel side to side when it gets away from you. It will climb on you, thus sending your rounds high.


True.



DevdogAZ said:


> He didn't shoot up the truck on purpose. He clearly had never handled a gun before, especially not a fully automatic one, and it just got away from him as he pulled the trigger.


A "smart" person would not attempt to use an instrument with which he has no familiarity in such a perilous situation. A "smart" person would have taken another tact like grabbing a weapon he could use and/or run towards those who could use that weapon. So far, mullet-head has only demonstrated that he is smarter than Abraham by fooling him into believing he is "smart".


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

They did do a good job of introducing Abraham, Eugene, & Rosita. I threw this together this morning to show someone.










Greg


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Beryl said:


> ...A "smart" person would not attempt to use an instrument with which he has no familiarity in such a perilous situation. A "smart" person would have taken another tact like grabbing a weapon he could use and/or run towards those who could use that weapon...


Easy for YOU to say when you're not facing a handful of zombies coming at you...


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

BlueMerle said:


> The biggest problem I had with that scene is the fact that a fully automatic weapon doesn't travel side to side when it gets away from you. It will climb on you, thus sending your rounds high.


Yeah, this pretty much describes most experiences I've seen with someone firing a machine gun not knowing what they are doing: the treetops got trimmed.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Bierboy said:


> Easy for YOU to say when you're not facing a handful of zombies coming at you...


Good point but I wouldn't do something stupid and then state that I'm smarter than someone else. I'd be too embarrassed.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> That's not my point -- my point is the ridiculous plot line of someone hiding under a bed and not being discovered. That would be among the first places I would look for a non-walker if I was searching a house....totally "unrealistic" (and I understand we're talking about a ZA here)


How long since the outbreak started? This could be house number 20,000 they have occupied and they stopped checking under beds at house 5,000.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

My first thought was that Eugene shot up the truck on purpose because he really didn't want to go to DC.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Gotta give the producers credit for not having the truck go up in a giant ball of fire when the fuel tank was shot.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

1. Glenn should have shot the scientist in the head the moment he uttered the words "it's classified".

2. Glenn should have also mentioned that the CDC didn't know the cure, so why would he (Glenn) believe him?

seriously...it's the middle of zombie world and someone says "it's classified"?!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

BlueMerle said:


> The biggest problem I had with that scene is the fact that a fully automatic weapon doesn't travel side to side when it gets away from you. It will climb on you, thus sending your rounds high.
> 
> Just more wax on the skis.


Unless he had the gun laid on it's side trying to figure out how to work it, find a safety, load a magazine, etc.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Love how Michael Cudlitz character is the MAN, till Glenn comes along and cuts him off at the cojones!

That house has the best sound proofing EVER! My wife watched the scene where Rick fights the guy on the toilet and asked "why was the lid down?".

As for the search for sanctuary? What else are you going to do with a show like this? Wandering around ending zombies will get boring quick, you need some hope on the horizon...which will fail miserably again and again till the show either wraps up or is canceled.

Somewhat on topic fun read if you haven't already seen it- 
http://www.cracked.com/article_18683_7-scientific-reasons-zombie-outbreak-would-fail-quickly.html


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Big Deficit said:


> My wife watched the scene where Rick fights the guy on the toilet and asked "why was the lid down?".


Combat jack?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Big Deficit said:


> Somewhat on topic fun read if you haven't already seen it-
> http://www.cracked.com/article_18683_7-scientific-reasons-zombie-outbreak-would-fail-quickly.html


Very good points. Maybe some of those are why this is set in Georgia.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

sbourgeo said:


> My first thought was that Eugene shot up the truck on purpose because he really didn't want to go to DC.


That was my second thought because I think he is full of ish. If this is the case, he has figured out a way to get commando protection during the ZA.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

markz said:


> Unless he had the gun laid on it's side trying to figure out how to work it, find a safety, load a magazine, etc.


I don't think he did at the time he fired. Not going to go back and check but that's how I remember it.

Even so, if that's what did happen then Beryl's point is even more appropriate. Had the truck not been exactly where it was he would have likely shot one of living. Stupid is as stupid does. There's no shame in running from Zs.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

BlueMerle said:


> I don't think he did at the time he fired. Not going to go back and check but that's how I remember it.
> 
> Even so, if that's what did happen then Beryl's point is even more appropriate. Had the truck not been exactly where it was he would have likely shot one of living. Stupid is as stupid does. There's no shame in running from Zs.


He had plenty of time to jump in the truck and let the others fend for themselves or alert them after he was in the truck.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

betts4 said:


> Very good points. Maybe some of those are why this is set in Georgia.


Yes, they are very good points. Especially since they're all 100% true and accurate.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

markz said:


> He had plenty of time to jump in the truck and let the others fend for themselves or alert them after he was in the truck.


Right. And that's why he was stupid for standing there and putzing with a weapon he didn't know how to use and then ended up disabling the truck.

(Perhaps he really didn't want to go to DC, but I can't imagine he'd (him specifically) would rather be walking.)


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

BlueMerle said:


> There's no shame in running from Zs.


Exactly what Tyrese told that little girl.

My 2 thoughts when Abraham claimed that Eugene is the one guy who could save the world were --

"He has watched and believed too many SyFy movies"
and
"That guy is no Brad Pitt."


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm assuming it's not a simple thing that Eugene just KNOWS, but rather a method of "healing" it. At least I hope, otherwise just tell everyone and anyone the secret!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

BlueMerle said:


> Yes, they are very good points. Especially since they're all 100% true and accurate.


Well, they all help me plan for the Z-colypse   - head for alaska!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> I'm assuming it's not a simple thing that Eugene just KNOWS, but rather a method of "healing" it. At least I hope, otherwise just tell everyone and anyone the secret!


Oh really. That would just shorten the series by about 3 seasons!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

betts4 said:


> Oh really. That would just shorten the series by about 3 seasons!


Yeah, that's why I'm saying it's more of an internal knowledge vs "everyone at a lot of lemons and you be cured" sort of thing.

Give him time in a lab with stuff and he might be able to do it.

Or he is just a crazy guy and convinced Abraham that he is really smart so he will keep him alive?


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Beryl said:


> Exactly what Tyrese told that little girl.
> 
> My 2 thoughts when Abraham claimed that Eugene is the one guy who could save the world were --
> 
> ...


You left out:

"He's a few bricks shy of a load."


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

betts4 said:


> Oh really. That would just shorten the series by about 3 seasons!


Nah..... the 'cure' will almost certainly require the acquisition of Unobtainium.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

BlueMerle said:


> Nah..... the 'cure' will almost certainly require the acquisition of *Unobtainium.*


Great, I actually goggled that. Now I am UMFing for some!!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

1. how did Eugene (is that the scientist?) survive this long?

2. Why isn't he older?

3. The answer to number 1 is to tell everyone you know the cure!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I wonder how Eugene and his big buddy met.

And isn't Eugene just a little cliche' for a scientist name? Come on.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

betts4 said:


> Great, I actually goggled that. Now I am UMFing for some!!


PM me if you get some.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

And don't just take somebody for their word that they know how to fix everything....I'd want exact details and full disclosure. 

I almost got the feel of an Aspergers thing going on with the scientist which would explain some of his actions and responses.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I almost got the feel of an Aspergers thing going on with the scientist which would explain some of his actions and responses.


Funny you should say that...he reminded me of the accountant on King & Maxwell. Different actor, but similar look & feel.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Funny you should say that...he reminded me of the accountant on King & Maxwell. Different actor, but similar look & feel.


I totally thought that too!


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Anubys said:


> 1. Glenn should have shot the scientist in the head the moment he uttered the words "it's classified".
> 
> 2. Glenn should have also mentioned that the CDC didn't know the cure, so why would he (Glenn) believe him?
> 
> seriously...it's the middle of zombie world and someone says "it's classified"?!


So :up: 
That is the moment Eugene lost a credibility.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> 1. Glenn should have shot the scientist in the head the moment he uttered the words "it's classified".
> 
> 2. Glenn should have also mentioned that the CDC didn't know the cure, so why would he (Glenn) believe him?
> 
> seriously...it's the middle of zombie world and someone says "it's classified"?!





Anubys said:


> 1. how did Eugene (is that the scientist?) survive this long?
> 
> 2. Why isn't he older?
> 
> 3. The answer to number 1 is to tell everyone you know the cure!


I know this sounds silly, but up until now the only area/people we've seen is where Rick & Crew are. They know what Rick & Crew know. Who's to say this zombie thing extends beyond a limited area? It probably does, but we just don't know.



Beryl said:


> So :up:
> That is the moment Eugene lost a credibility.





Beryl said:


> Exactly what Tyrese told that little girl.
> 
> My 2 thoughts when Abraham claimed that Eugene is the one guy who could save the world were --
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:

Eugene is a glimmer of hope. In a world where hope is in short supply, someone like Abraham just might need some.

Greg


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

gchance said:


> I know this sounds silly, but up until now the only area/people we've seen is where Rick & Crew are. They know what Rick & Crew know. Who's to say this zombie thing extends beyond a limited area? It probably does, but we just don't know.


When they were at the CDC, didn't they see scenes of worldwide devastation?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> When they were at the CDC, didn't they see scenes of worldwide devastation?


You know, at this point I really don't remember. I'd have to go back and look, but it's likely. I also



Spoiler



know how this plays out, unless they go a different direction with it. I doubt they will though.



Greg


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> When they were at the CDC, didn't they see scenes of worldwide devastation?


I don't recall the details, but I remember that they explicitly mentioned the French having problems as well.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

GAH! They're gonna let Wisconsin zombies into Minnesota!!

http://www.startribune.com/local/east/247175481.html


> Endowment to keep historic Stillwater Lift Bridge going
> 
> The Stillwater span, now with an endowment, will carry walkers once a new four-lane bridge opens in '16.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> GAH! They're gonna let Wisconsin zombies into Minnesota!!
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/local/east/247175481.html


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

gchance said:


> I know this sounds silly, but up until now the only area/people we've seen is where Rick & Crew are. They know what Rick & Crew know. Who's to say this zombie thing extends beyond a limited area? It probably does, but we just don't know.
> Greg


Didn't Abraham said that Eugene was on the phone with Washington DC until they lost connection. Via a sat phone

So it sounds like it's a world problem


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

I may be being too literal about this but I've always assumed it was a worldwide problem.

Otherwise it's be a show about the survivors having to fight off the well armed and well equipped invaders from western Europe, Russia and China.

Wolverines!!


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

kaszeta said:


> I don't recall the details, but I remember that they explicitly mentioned the French having problems as well.


I remember this as well. If it was limited, you'd see helicopters on rescue or investigation missions.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

wedgecon said:


> While nice to look at I don't think it is very safe to be wearing short shorts in the Zombie Apocalypse.


Unless you're trying to encourage men to look out for you.

And as many others have said, mullet guy doesn't seem likely to know anything except how to get Abraham to protect him.

Seems like Abraham gets played a lot. And he's carrying all the stuff.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tlc said:


> Unless you're trying to encourage men to look _*at *_you.....


FYP...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> Didn't Abraham said that Eugene was on the phone with Washington DC until they lost connection. Via a sat phone
> 
> So it sounds like it's a world problem


Eugene claimed to be talking to DC on a sat phone. But we have no idea if Eugene was telling the truth, or if the people on the other end of the phone were telling the truth. Either way, he shouldn't be claiming his info is classified, given the constant danger he's in. If he really does have a solution, and he gets killed before he tells anyone, he's doomed the entire human race. Not very smart.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

In 2015 we are supposed to have a second Walking Dead show that will deal with things during the outbreak and we should other kinds of answers then.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

zalusky said:


> In 2015 we are supposed to have a second Walking Dead show that will deal with things during the outbreak and we should other kinds of answers then.


Documentation?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/amcs-walking-dead-spin-off-premise-revealed-183412152.html
http://screencrush.com/the-walking-dead-spinoff-companion-setting-robert-kirkman/

AFAIK, the bit about dealing with the initial outbreak is speculation, not official.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I fear they're trying to milk too much out of this cash cow....


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I fear they're trying to milk too much out of this cash cow....


Come on! That never happens.....always

I'm anxiously waiting for the holiday musical variety show myself. Rick, Michonne and son singing Jingle bells while riding in a arm less jaw less walker pulled sleigh. That's Christmas.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Big Deficit said:


> Come on! That never happens.....always
> 
> I'm anxiously waiting for the holiday musical variety show myself. Rick, Michonne and son singing Jingle bells while riding in a arm less jaw less walker pulled sleigh. That's Christmas.


Now I want to see that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

WD: Las Vegas
WD: Miami
WD: New York
WD: Fargo


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> WD: Las Vegas
> WD: Miami
> WD: New York
> WD: Fargo


and I'd watch ALL of them, unlike that CSI crap


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

zalusky said:


> In 2015 we are supposed to have a second Walking Dead show that will deal with things during the outbreak and we should other kinds of answers then.


I'm in. I'd really like to know what their version of the back story is.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

BlueMerle said:


> I'm in. I'd really like to know what their version of the back story is.


I'd be a little surprised if we get much back-story. Zombie plagues are definitely the kinds of things whose origins are best left to the imagination, because once you start explaining them they really fall apart fast.

I suspect what we might see is more of the initial reaction to the outbreak. Unfortunately, they've already established that civilization fell awfully fast, so there's probably not much time they could spend on that.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Big Deficit said:


> Somewhat on topic fun read if you haven't already seen it-
> http://www.cracked.com/article_18683_7-scientific-reasons-zombie-outbreak-would-fail-quickly.html


Some really good stuff here! Especially


> Biting is a Terrible Way to Spread a Disease
> 
> Hey, remember that time when that dog got rabies, and then a day later, every single other dog on the continent had it, except for a small band of survivors huddled in a basement? No? That never happened?


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'd be a little surprised if we get much back-story. Zombie plagues are definitely the kinds of things whose origins are best left to the imagination, because once you start explaining them they really fall apart fast.


That's true in many respects, but I do think they can deal with the issue in such a way that it doesn't become another Helix.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect what we might see is more of the initial reaction to the outbreak. Unfortunately, they've already established that civilization fell awfully fast, so there's probably not much time they could spend on that.


That's my thought as well. So that really only leaves backstory or a whole new survival show.... basically what we have now.

Either way, I'm in.... at least for ep. 1


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Anubys said:


> seriously...it's the middle of zombie world and someone says "it's classified"?!


Where is Edward Snowden when you need him?


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> If he really does have a solution, and he gets killed before he tells anyone, he's doomed the entire human race. Not very smart.


He doesn't know his new traveling companions very well. Maybe he's afraid that if he tells them the solution, that they'll kill him. The solution is priceless and there are a lot of bad people out there.

Alternatively, maybe the solution is worse than (or as bad as) the disease. I can't see how that could be the case as the disease is pretty damn bad.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

tlc said:


> Some really good stuff here! Especially





> Biting is a Terrible Way to Spread a Disease
> 
> Hey, remember that time when that dog got rabies, and then a day later, every single other dog on the continent had it, except for a small band of survivors huddled in a basement? No? That never happened?


Biting doesn't spread any diseases, it causes an infection that kills people.

Everyone already has the "disease".


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

zordude said:


> Biting doesn't spread any diseases, it causes an infection that kills people.
> 
> Everyone already has the "disease".


Well to be fair, that article was written for zombies in general, not this specific universe.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

zordude said:


> Biting doesn't spread any diseases, it causes an infection that kills people.


That's not the case in real life. Rabies is most commonly spread via a bite. The bite itself allows the infected saliva from the host to enter the blood stream of a new victim.

From the CDC's page on rabies:



> The most common mode of rabies virus transmission is through the bite and virus-containing saliva of an infected host


I don't think it's too much of a stretch to think the Z virus could be spread the same way. Just ignore the fact that Z's don't produce saliva anymore.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

BlueMerle said:


> ...in real life...


And all credibility gets flung out the window.

Achieving escape velocity, and breaking orbit.

Currently halfway to Pluto.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And all credibility gets flung out the window.
> 
> Achieving escape velocity, and breaking orbit.
> 
> Currently halfway to Pluto.


eh... I've always wanted to see the solar system.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

scandia101 said:


> How many real life zombie bites have you studied?


Please don't do this.... again.

You know good and well that no one has ever studied a single zombie bite.

I think you've missed the point of the entire conversation.

Edit: lol...


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'd be a little surprised if we get much back-story. Zombie plagues are definitely the kinds of things whose origins are best left to the imagination, because once you start explaining them they really fall apart fast.
> 
> WD: Las Vegas
> WD: Miami
> ...


The novel WW Z does a great job explaining how a Zombie Apocalypse could happen.

I think AMC could get away with several WD universe spin offs, you can never have too many zombie shows.

Actually a TV mini-series based on WW Z would be really awesome.

Many of the complaints about Walking Dead come from it's comic book roots - they try to give it a comic book feel which might work better in a graphic novel making for cool action packed drawings but maybe seem a little silly when shown on TV.

WW Z on the other hand would be more grounded in our universe and what would happen if there was a Zombie outbreak without being tied to the comic book style.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

The movie WWZ was great, but not much like the book. There are lots of zombie stories in the book that never made it to the movie. It would make a great show. The only thing I didn't like about the zombies in the movie was their speed--those were some fast zombies. That would really tip the scales in their favor. We'd be toast.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Not much like the book? How about not at all like the book?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I enjoy WD for the dystopian storyline, but I couldn't care less about the zombies. Sometimes I think the show focuses too much on showing extremely graphic and detailed zombie kills, when they should be putting that effort into fleshing out the world and thinking more about what survivors would really do in that situation.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

stellie93 said:


> The only thing I didn't like about the zombies in the movie was their speed--those were some fast zombies.


Yeah, real zombies aren't fast... and they don't glitter either. 

I didn't really care for the movie, probably because it was soo totally different from the book.

One thing I really like about TWD is the great zombie makeup, but like others I think they spend a bit too much time showing graphic kills.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

In WWZ and Zombieland, I'm petrified of the sprinting zombies. In TWD, I'm afraid of the basic human.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

SoBelle0 said:


> In WWZ and Zombieland, I'm petrified of the sprinting zombies. In TWD, I'm afraid of the basic human.


:up:


----------

